# Zugangssperren für Pornoseiten: Gericht erwirkt Ausweispflicht



## Icetii (2. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zugangssperren für Pornoseiten: Gericht erwirkt Ausweispflicht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Zugangssperren für Pornoseiten: Gericht erwirkt Ausweispflicht*


----------



## Cobar (2. Dezember 2021)

Wie viele Pornoseiten kommen aus Deutschland und werden von sowas überhaupt betroffen sein?
Ist ja nicht so, dass es noch andere Länder gibt, die das sicherlich absolut nicht schert, was Deutschland und die EU hier wieder fabrizieren.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (2. Dezember 2021)

Viel Getöse um nichts. Solange es keine international einheitlichen und vor allem verbindliche Regeln für alle gibt, ist so ein Urteil nicht das Papier wert auf dem es steht.
Von der vertanen Zeit des Gerichtes mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Matthias1981 (2. Dezember 2021)

Jupp, reine Verschwendung von Steuergeldern. Aber das Thema „Vollmüllen der Gerichte mit Schwachsinn“ haben wir in den letzten zwei Jahren ja leider als Volkssport entdeckt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Dezember 2021)

Wenn sie das in Polen oder so machen, wären die "Progressiven" schon auf den Barrikaden und würden den Mief des erzkonservativen Katholizismus oder gar Schlimmeres wittern.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wenn sie das in Polen oder so machen, wären die "Progressiven" schon auf den Barrikaden und würden den Mief des erzkonservativen Katholizismus oder gar Schlimmeres wittern.


Nun ja, es ist ja schon ein zweischneidiges Schwert, bei dem der Zugang für Minderjährige und der freie Konsum für Erwachsene sich gegenüber stehen. 
Und daß man dann rein praktisch zu jedem Personalausweis nutzer (also Klarnamen) festhalten kann, wann und wie lange der auf welchen Pornoseiten unterwegs war  ... 

Besonders lustig wird es dann, wenn solche Daten dann mal vom Server gemopst werden ... aber das wird ja nie passieren ... oder ? ODER!?

_"Schau mal, da drüben. Da ist wieder dieser alte Wichser Karl Heinz. Der steht auf Gruppen Action mit Omas, die perverse Sau..."_


----------



## Matthias1981 (2. Dezember 2021)

Ja, das ist ein Problem. Was wird passieren? VPN, Einloggen über andere Server etc. Oder anders ausgedrückt: die Zahl der User, die sich mit Umgehungs-/Verschleierungstechniken beschäftigen, werden mehr.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Besonders lustig wird es dann, wenn solche Daten dann mal vom Server gemopst werden ... aber das wird ja nie passieren ... oder ? ODER!?
> 
> _"Schau mal, da drüben. Da ist wieder dieser alte Wichser Karl Heinz. Der steht auf Gruppen Action mit Omas, die perverse Sau..."_


Und genau das wird auch früher oder später in abgewandelter Form ( Erpressung) eintreten


----------



## BxBender (2. Dezember 2021)

Oha, wird jetzt VPN Pflicht? Kommt Firefox mit seinem integrierten Dienst ja gerade richtig, um neue Einnahmen zu generierne. ^^


----------



## Loosa (2. Dezember 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Was wird passieren? VPN, Einloggen über andere Server etc. Oder anders ausgedrückt: die Zahl der User, die sich mit Umgehungs-/Verschleierungstechniken beschäftigen, werden mehr.


Wahrscheinlich. Aber VPN wird sich trotzdem auf einen überschaubaren Kreis Tech-Affiner beschränken.
Mir wäre es zu lästig zwischen drei Netzen zu wechseln. Und was ein Spaß, falls mal wer Arbeits- und Porno-VPN durcheinander bringt. 

Sobald Apple eine Möglichkeit der Alterskontrolle anbietet werde ich das sofort nutzen. Beim Entsperren, Bezahlen und mit Accounts haben sie oft genug gezeigt wie es geht. 
Einer offiziellen App würde ich dagegen weniger trauen als meiner Kreditkarte. 
Sind ja nur die Ausweisdaten - Zeit Online

Lustigerweise hatte ich mir den Chip auf dem Perso sofort freischalten lassen. Hatte eh ein Lesegerät. Aber außer einer Schufa-Abfrage, die für nicht zahlende Kunden per Post kommt (!), konnte man damit nix anstellen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (2. Dezember 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hatte ich mir den Chip auf dem Perso sofort freischalten lassen. Hatte eh ein Lesegerät. Aber außer einer Schufa-Abfrage, die für nicht zahlende Kunden per Post kommt (!), konnte man damit nix anstellen.


…und dafür hättest du das nicht mal gebraucht. Die gibts auch so.


----------



## Loosa (2. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> …und dafür hättest du das nicht mal gebraucht. Die gibts auch so.


Ja, aber die Schufa hat halt total keinen Bock drauf. 

Sie sind zu einer kostenfreien Auskunft pro Jahr verpflichtet, aber machen das halt so unbequem wie möglich. Deswegen verschicken die es doch per Post. Die Auskunft analog beantragen war damals ähnlich unfreundlich gestaltet.
Digital und schnell ging nur für zahlende Premiumkunden.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Dezember 2021)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es ja, wenn man eine Web-ID bekäme die zwar  mit dem Perso gekoppelt ist, aber nur das Alter abfragen kann.

Dazu müsste der Bund so einen Dienst bereitstellen und sicherstellen das kein Log erstellt wird - also nicht gespeichert wird von welchen Anbietern/Webseiten eine Anfrage eingegangen ist. Weil illegale Seiten werden keine Anfrage stellen - also gibt es keinen Grund für ein Log aus strafrechtlicher Sicht.

Sprich der Nutzer geht auf eine Seite, diese fragt seine Web-ID ab und bekommt vom Bundes-Server nur mitgeteilt ob die Person Volljährig ist oder nicht. Dabei werden keine weiteren Informationen geteilt. Auf dem Server wird nur geloggt ob die ID nicht vorher schon verwendet wurde und eben ob voll- oder minderjährig. 

Problem wäre, dass auch die ID selber nicht zusammen mit dem Account gespeichert werden dürfte .. k.a. wie man sowas umsetzen könnte. Weil sonst könnte man evtl. bei Datenlecks  zusammenhänge erstellen. Weil z.b. die ID mit einem Tinder Profil, eine Steam Profil und eine Profil bei Pornhub verknüpft wäre. Wobei - sollte schon gehen, die ID würde unabhängig gespeichert nur um zu prüfen das eine ID nicht mehrfach verwendet wird.  Also sollte schon machbar sein denke ich. 

Damit würden keine persönlichen Daten geteilt, aber eine Altersverifikation ermöglicht. Könnten dann auch Dienste wie Steam nutzen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2021)

Klar Titten sind die größte Gefahr. Wird wohl langsam wie in den USA....


----------



## Athrun (3. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar Titten sind die größte Gefahr. Wird wohl langsam wie in den USA....


Ne, in den USS sind inzwischen vor allem virtuelle Titten gefährlich (wenn man dem Twitter-Mob glauben darf). echte sind eher "female empowerment" oder so ein Blödsinn.


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2021)

Na gut daß ich das  Internet gestern Nacht runtergeladen habe


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar Titten sind die größte Gefahr. Wird wohl langsam wie in den USA....


ähm ... daß es auf Pornoseiten mehr und durchaus Fragwürdigeres zu sehen gibt als nur "Titten", sollte dir eigentlich schon bewußt sein. Da gibt's zB diverse unterdrückende Machtspielchen, die unerfahrenen Sex-Azubis vorgaukeln , daß das dort Praktizierte zum normalen Umgangston gehört und daß eine dementsprechende Rollenverteilung nicht nur in der sexuellen Interaktion, sondern auch gesellschaftlich gerechtfertigt wäre...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Na gut daß ich das  Internet gestern Nacht runtergeladen habe


Ich glaube in deinen Breitengraden, gibt es bei so einer Meldung heftige Revolten


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Na gut daß ich das  Internet gestern Nacht runtergeladen habe


Jetzt dachte ich gerade: machste mal einen Witz mit dem Internet aus der IT Crowd ... aber sorry, das hier kann ich dann echt nicht schlagen:








						The IT Crowd The Internet  Inspiriert von der - Etsy.de
					

This Erinnerungsstücke item by Stillskates has 213 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Kanada. Listed on 15. Dez 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Und was macht die KJM gegen die ganzen Spielepublisher die einfach nur mal einblenden das man ein fiktives Alter eingeben darf um etwas zu sehen/kaufen? Das ist doch wohl auch Größter Humbug.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ähm ... daß es auf Pornoseiten mehr und durchaus Fragwürdigeres zu sehen gibt als nur "Titten", sollte dir eigentlich schon bewußt sein. Da gibt's zB diverse unterdrückende Machtspielchen, die unerfahrenen Sex-Azubis vorgaukeln , daß das dort Praktizierte zum normalen Umgangston gehört und daß eine dementsprechende Rollenverteilung nicht nur in der sexuellen Interaktion, sondern auch gesellschaftlich gerechtfertigt wäre...


Schon mal was von Sarkasmus gehört ? Und man kann ja immer noch Domina und SM-Spielchen oder ähnlich drastisches ausklammern.


----------



## xaan (4. Dezember 2021)

Insgesamt finde ich das überhaupt nicht gut. Aber ein kleiner Lichtblick: wenn die Pornoanbieter ein System zur Online-Altersverifikation etablieren, können sich Valve etc. eventuell dessen bedienen um auf Steam wieder Erwachsenenenspiele anbieten zu können.


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

Was findest du nicht gut?
Bei Steam gibt es doch eh keinen Altersnachweis. Da kann doch jeder kaufen was er will. Fenster geht auf, geben sie ihr Alter ein und gut ist, toller Nachweis. Wie bei allen anderen Plattformen auch.
Hatte ich doch 2 Post weiter oben schon geschrieben.
Das was du wohl meinst sind eher Staatlich beschränkte Spiele wo Steam dann richtig auf die Fre**e bekommt.
Dafür musst du dann aber schon vor das Bundesverfassungsgericht gehen. Ergebniss=Null, keine Chance.
Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## xaan (4. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Was findest du nicht gut?


An einem Altersnachweis hängt leider auch ein Identitätsnachweis. Werden solche Ausweis-mechanismen erst mal eingeführt ist das ein Schritt weg von der anonymen Nutzung. Das ist ein Nachteil für Privatsphäre und lässt zudem Missbrauch zu, und sei es auch nur ein absichtlicher chilling effekt.



Batze schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es doch eh keinen Altersnachweis. Da kann doch jeder kaufen was er will.


Leider kann da eben nicht jeder kaufen was er will. Spiele mit dem Tag "adult" sind auf Steam in Deutschland geoblocked. Die tauchen nicht mal in deinen Suchergebnissen auf. (Probier's aus, versuch mal auf Steam Ladykiller in a Bind zu finden.) Das war nicht immer so. Valve hat die Sperre eingeführt weil sie einen bösen Brief von Behörden bekommen haben.

Da wäre ein technische Lösung für den Online-Altersnachweis natürlich ein Ausweg. Aber eben mit den oben genannten Nachteilen für Privatsphäre.


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Werden solche Ausweis-mechanismen erst mal eingeführt ist das ein Schritt weg von der anonymen Nutzung. Das ist ein Nachteil für Privatsphäre und lässt zudem Missbrauch zu, und sei es auch nur ein absichtlicher chilling effekt.


Hach ja da haben wir es wieder. Lieber die ein oder andere vergewaltigte Frau/Mädchen mehr, aber ja keine Überwachung im begrenztem Raum.
Was für eine Doppelmoral (Dich persönlich meine ich damit natürlich nicht, sondern Allgemein).


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich verstehe zwar die Idee dahinter, aber ich glaube es gibt kaum unseriöse Seiten, denen man eine Ausweiskopie zukommen lassen könnte. Ner Pornoseite würde ich jedenfalls keinen Zentimeter über den Weg trauen in Sachen Datenschutz.


----------



## xaan (4. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Hach ja da haben wir es wieder. Lieber die ein oder andere vergewaltigte Frau/Mädchen mehr, aber ja keine Überwachung im begrenztem Raum.
> Was für eine Doppelmoral (Dich persönlich meine ich damit natürlich nicht, sondern Allgemein).


Es ist leider eine unbequeme Realität,  dass die Verbrechensquote nur dann 0% betragen wird, wenn wir in einem autoritären Überwachungsstaat leben. (Und selbst dann ist sie nicht 0%, denn dann ist es ein Verbrechen den Staat zu kritisieren.)

Sobald wir uns allen Freiheiten gewähren, die mit Verantwortung einhergehen, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die diese Freiheiten missbrauchen und damit Anderen schaden.

Die Frage ist eben, welches Maß an Kontrolle und Zwang noch erträglich ist, um das zu verhindern. Massive Privatsphäreverletzungen, nur damit Kinder keine Titten sehen können, ist für mich weit jenseits der Grenze der Akzeptabilität.


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ner Pornoseite würde ich jedenfalls keinen Zentimeter über den Weg trauen in Sachen Datenschutz.


Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall. Gerade weil die so im Verruf stehen sind gerade die da sicherer als so manch Top Main Seite.
Da gab es auch mal einen Bericht darüber das gerade die es sich gar nicht bei der menge an Seiten die es da so gibt erlauben können wirklich Schmu zu machen. Da fängst du dir hier teils mehr tracker Müll ein. Ist leider so.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Hach ja da haben wir es wieder. Lieber die ein oder andere vergewaltigte Frau/Mädchen mehr, aber ja keine Überwachung im begrenztem Raum.


Mit der Begründung könntest du problemlos dem kompletten, totalen & totalitären Überwachungsstaat einfordern.

Sicher ist das dann scheiße für die eigene Privatsphäre, aber wenn man nur eine Vergewaltigung verhindern kann, rechtfertigt das dann
- metergenaues Tracking in sämtlichen Mobilgeräten
- Aushändigung entsprechender Daten ohne jeden Verdachtsgrund
- Zensur jeglicher verherrlichenden Medien
- Folter und ähnliche "Umerziehungs Maßnahmen"
- Todesstrafe
- Abschaffen der Unschuldsvermutung
...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher ist das dann scheiße für die eigene Privatsphäre, aber wenn man nur eine Vergewaltigung verhindern kann, rechtfertigt das dann
> - metergenaues Tracking in sämtlichen Mobilgeräten
> - Aushändigung entsprechender Daten ohne jeden Verdachtsgrund
> - Zensur jeglicher verherrlichenden Medien
> ...


Mach einfach ein *China+* draus. 🤣


Wenn man nur dran denkt was hier abgeht:
Endrochat

Ja, sie haben damit Böse am Arsch bekommen ... aber das Wie stellt doch so einiges in Zweifel und zeigt wie gewisse Maßnahmen für alles Mögliche ausgehebelt werden. 🤔


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Na gut daß ich das  Internet gestern Nacht runtergeladen habe


Das Internet als Backup zum Download nur ein "1 Yottabyte" oder ohne Pornos 128 mb


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2021)

Dann passt nur auf, dass man das hier nicht auch noch irgendwann wegen eurer Twitch-Mäuschen braucht


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Internet als Backup zum Download nur ein "1 Yottabyte" oder ohne Pornos 128 mb


Aber ich hab 128 MB gespart


----------



## McTrevor (6. Dezember 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Internet als Backup zum Download nur ein "1 Yottabyte" oder ohne Pornos 128 mb



Da gabs doch auch mal den Spruch aus Scrubs:



> If you remove all porn sites from the internet there would be only one site left and it would say: "Bring back the porn!"


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2022)

Xhamster wird wohl bald geblockt, die 5 größten deutschen Internetprovider sollen die Seite sperren: https://www.computerbase.de/2022-03...on-netzsperren-fuer-porno-plattform-xhamster/


----------



## Wamboland (3. März 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Xhamster wird wohl bald geblockt, die 5 größten deutschen Internetprovider sollen die Seite sperren: https://www.computerbase.de/2022-03...on-netzsperren-fuer-porno-plattform-xhamster/




sollte nicht nen vpn reichen um das zu umgehen? ...


----------

